# Arrow and broadhead?



## SDK73 (Aug 18, 2012)

I am curious what set up everyone is using this season? I'm using Beman ICS HUNTER PROs with muzzy broadhead. Thanks!


----------



## Waz_51 (Jan 10, 2010)

Gold Tip Kinetic Pro's tipped with a G5 T3, I sacrificed some speed for penetration!


----------



## Chevyguy28 (Dec 29, 2010)

Carbon express terminator lite hunters, nockturnal nock and 2 blade rage.


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## boomer_x7 (Dec 19, 2008)

carbon express terminator lite tipped with carbon express f-15 fixed blades in 100gr.
Also trying out the new NAP killzones.
With nocknurnel nocks.


----------



## panfishking (Jan 2, 2011)

Compound: Maxima Hunter 250 w/ Muzzy 100 gr Fixed Blade
Crossbow: Carbon Express Surge Bolt w/ Tru-fire T1 100 gr Fixed Blade


----------



## skipper34 (Oct 13, 2005)

Carbon Express maxima hunters 250 with Slick Tricks 100 gr. 4 blade


----------



## kneedeep (May 30, 2008)

VAP's with Grimm Reapers and Grave Diggers. Both are flying awesome!


----------



## swimnfish04 (Mar 19, 2009)

Carbon express terminator lite hunters with tekans


----------



## SPITFIRE (Feb 10, 2005)

carbon express maxima 350 tipped with 100gr spitfire.


----------



## roo (Mar 30, 2011)

Gold tip velocity pro 300s
Rage 2 blade chisel tip


----------



## fishonjr (Feb 16, 2006)

29" Easton Full Metal Jackets, tipped with a 100g QAD Exodus. Flies just as accurate at 45 yards as the fields tips do, looking forward to posting some carnage photos soon!


----------



## Skibum (Oct 3, 2000)

Carbon Express Maxima Hunter 350 and Slick Trick's. I shoot FOB's rather than vanes.


----------



## Joe Archer (Mar 29, 2000)

I shoot Easton XX75 2215's and Thunderhead 125's. Broadheads shoot like field points out to 50 yards, and they hit like a Mack truck! 
<----<<<


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

Joe that is old school and very cool.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Joe Archer (Mar 29, 2000)

Steve said:


> Joe that is old school and very cool.
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Still using my 15 year old Silent Solution rest too! Acts like an overdraw so I cut my arrows down to 27 inches. :lol::lol:
<----<<<


----------



## Ol Tom Killa (Jan 16, 2011)

Beman ics hunters tipped with 2 blade bloodrunners

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## KBREAL (Nov 5, 2009)

Beaman hunter 340... 1-1/2 Vortex solid.
a great under rated expandable, thats been around forever...
Oh, and G5 1-1/2 fixed blade for hunting the junk, for a huge fixed blade, this fly awesome!


----------



## Phoolish (Aug 17, 2011)

carbon express piledriver hunter 350 with rage 3


----------



## SlapchopKid (Aug 10, 2010)

PVC potato launcher with gutting knife inserted in potato

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## UltimateOutdoorsman (Sep 13, 2001)

Beman ICS Hunter 340 + Montec 100 gr


----------

